# FMH Test Feedback



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, whats your opinion about FMH aptitude test?


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Have you given the test? How was it for you?


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

what came in it ? :/ what was it like . pattern! :!:


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

The test was easy even easy than MCAT. 
There were total 60 questions.
10 bio.
10 chemsitry.
10 physics.
15 english.
And 15 IQ questions.
Time allowed one hour.


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

*FMH Syllabus*

Was it from uhs syllabus?? Pleaseee reply as soon as possible

- - - Updated - - -

Every one has to pay donations in LMDC even with aggregate 79.3% ???

- - - Updated - - -

What is the last date for the submission of LMDC application form ??? Please reply??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*FMH Test Feedback.*



Maahi1 said:


> Was it from uhs syllabus?? Pleaseee reply as soon as possible
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Last data is 6 nov

And no...not with that aggregate.


----------



## ajlal rehman (Oct 11, 2012)

what about the merit this year...in fmh ??????


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ajlal rehman said:


> what about the merit this year...in fmh ??????


About 76.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

adeel12 said:


> Was it from uhs syllabus?? Pleaseee reply as soon as possible
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No it wasn't from the UHS syllabus it is whole fsc.
I don't think LMDC take donations with that aggregate and the last date for LMDC is 11th november.
You can check their website too details are mentioned there.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> No it wasn't from the UHS syllabus it is whole fsc.
> I don't think LMDC take donations with that aggregate and the last date for LMDC is 11th november.
> You can check their website too details are mentioned there.


Well on their newspaper ad it says 6 nov


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Well on their newspaper ad it says 6 nov


The add you are talking about is the old one they have revised the admission schedule starting date is 4th november and last date is 11th.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> The add you are talking about is the old one they have revised the admission schedule starting date is 4th november and last date is 11th.


Where do i find that?
On the website? Where on it?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Open their website scroll down there will be a link regarding admissions 2013-2014.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Open their website scroll down there will be a link regarding admissions 2013-2014.


Thanksss...


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Thanksss...


Anytime found it?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Anytime found it?


Yea found it.
but i already applied and got the interview call...

Was just confirming the official dates..


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh great good luck.


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Aggregate*

whats ur aggregate???


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Maahi1 said:


> whats ur aggregate???


74.
Alrite im surprised too...dont rub it in..


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> No it wasn't from the UHS syllabus it is whole fsc.
> I don't think LMDC take donations with that aggregate and the last date for LMDC is 11th november.
> You can check their website too details are mentioned there.


Reallyy or is it include vocab of uhs or not

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Should i study vocab or not its a burden huge burden ??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

What does he mean not uhs but f.sc. Uhs syllabus was f.sc without a few topics.


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

my _aggregate is 62 %_ where are my chances ?

CMH, FMH , LMDC or central park (without donations)


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dany0boy said:


> my _aggregate is 62 %_ where are my chances ?
> 
> CMH, FMH , LMDC or central park (without donations)


Cpmc...


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crypt said:


> 74.
> Alrite im surprised too...dont rub it in..


Hahaha.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> What does he mean not uhs but f.sc. Uhs syllabus was f.sc without a few topics.


I mean its complete fsc including the topics which UHS excluded.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I have just thus far gotten a message from lmdc.

- - - Updated - - -



adeel12 said:


> I mean its complete fsc including the topics which UHS excluded.


Like what topic?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Should i study vocab or not its a burden huge burden ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I didn't found any word in the test same as UHS vocab.


----------



## Pain (Oct 9, 2013)

#Adeel12 have you done a levels or Fsc?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> I have just thus far gotten a message from lmdc.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Like in UHS there were no plant section in bio but I found questions related to plants also there were no question from human physiology but there were related to other animals.

- - - Updated - - -



Pain said:


> #Adeel12 have you done a levels or Fsc?


I did Fsc.


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

what is the last date of cpmc forum


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Like in UHS there were no plant section in bio but I found questions related to plants also there were no question from human physiology but there were related to other animals.
> I did Fsc.


Good thing I'm not studying anything then. Were the majority of chem ques about organic?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dany0boy said:


> what is the last date of cpmc forum


12 nov


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

Crypt said:


> 12 nov


is there any chance for fmh ?
for me if i done aptitude test goood insallah


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Aww man, I went there on the 26th and now they want their money by the 7th. ballz


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dany0boy said:


> is there any chance for fmh ?
> for me if i done aptitude test goood insallah


I dont see chances for myself with 74..:| 
So..


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Aww man, I went there on the 26th and now they want their money by the 7th. ballz


Where??


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

last year merit of fmh 
mmbs :78%
bds :76% i think


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dany0boy said:


> last year merit of fmh
> mmbs :78%
> bds :76% i think


So what do u think??
About...applying to the place?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Where??


cpmc. Should have gone there on the 12 so that they would have demanded their money by the 22d.
Only decent thing about the place is that if you get admitted, you get to eat at chughtai's house.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Good thing I'm not studying anything then. Were the majority of chem ques about organic?


No there were no questions from organic portion.


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

Crypt said:


> So what do u think??
> About...applying to the place?


yes i have applied tomorrow is test


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dany0boy said:


> yes i have applied tomorrow is test


Best of luck


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> I didn't found any word in the test same as UHS vocab.


I m happy that vocab is not include but whole fsc syllabus specially bio plantsss :'( :-\ which type of question was in english means is there was synonym antonym comprehensive ??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> I m happy that vocab is not include but whole fsc syllabus specially bio plantsss :'( :-\ which type of question was in english means is there was synonym antonym comprehensive ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


English was not that difficult like MCAT yes there were synonyms and antonyms, there were some grammar questions overall it was easy than MCAT English.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes English was easy than mcat


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> English was not that difficult like MCAT yes there were synonyms and antonyms, there were some grammar questions overall it was easy than MCAT English.


Thanks pray for me plz mine is on 7

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

anyone here who has given test today i.e 5 at 4:30??
i'm talking about fmh test.


----------



## Mehar-un-Nisa (Nov 4, 2013)

I have 71 agg do i have chances for BDS in fmh?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Mehar-un-Nisa said:


> I have 71 agg do i have chances for BDS in fmh?


It depends how much u score in fmh test

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehar-un-Nisa (Nov 4, 2013)

saske khan said:


> It depends how much u score in fmh test
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


What would a be good score in the test?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Should i study vocab or not its a burden huge burden ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I had the test today. English was pretty basic. Nothing from the MCAT vacabulory

- - - Updated - - -



sami987 said:


> anyone here who has given test today i.e 5 at 4:30??
> i'm talking about fmh test.


yup I did


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

zara13 said:


> I had the test today. English was pretty basic. Nothing from the MCAT vacabulory
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks now i will not spare my time on vocab

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

KRRISH said:


> Yes English was easy than mcat


You took the test how did it go?

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Thanks pray for me plz mine is on 7
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Best of luck.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

How much u think your chances for admission after fmh test 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> How much u think your chances for admission after fmh test
> I really don't know but I am keeping a positive attitude.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I really don't know but I am keeping a positive attitude.
And also I want them to display their merit list after 16th november and give us enough time.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> I really don't know but I am keeping a positive attitude.
> And also I want them to display their merit list after 16th november and give us enough time.


Agree.. i wish that this year merit fall from 76% to somthing 74% kekekek O and fee also fall they are robbing us... did u saw the fee patern and uhs fee is seperate had haaa

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Agree.. i wish that this year merit fall from 76% to somthing 74% kekekek O and fee also fall they are robbing us... did u saw the fee patern and uhs fee is seperate had haaa
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


No I don't know about the fee. I know it is 737 total.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmmm i will start cry if my name will not in list i didnt apply anywhere else only uol huhh

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Hmmm i will start cry if my name will not in list i didnt apply anywhere else only uol huhh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Talk about 'procrastinating' 

Shouldnt have done that...:/


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Talk about 'procrastinating'
> 
> Shouldnt have done that...:/


Ummm. But all med colleges are far which kills me alot where to procrast

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Ummm. But all med colleges are far which kills me alot where to procrast
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Do u know what "procrastination" means?

Its means to put off things outa laziness..
Now why did u do that?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Do u know what "procrastination" means?
> 
> Its means to put off things outa laziness..
> Now why did u do that?


I was asking to u auntie that where to procrast mean where should i delay and how.. i m already pissing off... ur tongue is cute   

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> I was asking to u auntie that where to procrast mean where should i delay and how.. i m already pissing off... ur tongue is cute
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Tht still dsnt make any sense..:/


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Tht still dsnt make any sense..:/


I m also confused what u said and i m saying... 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

*FMH Merit List 2013*

When merit lists of fmh will b displayed? And how we get to know our apititude % ??? 
Pleaseeeeeeeee reply asap


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Maahi1 said:


> When merit lists of fmh will b displayed? And how we get to know our apititude % ???
> Pleaseeeeeeeee reply asap


Dont know they will upload on web

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaaz98 (Oct 29, 2013)

The test is easy and some questns out ov syllabus too..


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

Is it possible to have admission with 62% aggregate in Avicenna medical college lahore without donation?

and is it possible take admission or migrate to another private college in an other city after clearing MBBS first year? from recent college


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

dany0boy said:


> Is it possible to have admission with 62% aggregate in Avicenna medical college lahore without donation?
> 
> and is it possible take admission or migrate to another private college in an other city after clearing MBBS first year? from recent college


With avicenna u never know abt donation...but they do try to pull u in.

And y wud u want to go someplace long at war with PMDC.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Hmmm i will start cry if my name will not in list i didnt apply anywhere else only uol huhh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Why did you do that ???
You should have applied in all private colleges what is your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



adeel12 said:


> Why did you do that ???
> You should have applied in all private colleges what is your aggregate?


There is still time apply to CPMC, akhtar saeed and lmdc.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Why did you do that ???
> You should have applied in all private colleges what is your aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


My sgregte 76... but other colleges are farrrrrr

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> My sgregte 76... but other colleges are farrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Where do u live ?

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

But you still can apply admissions are open so hurry.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

People go abroad for studies or some go to china for medicine and we people consider distances of Lahore so much why?
Every college has a good transport system including AMDC, RLMC, CPMC & LMDC.....Sharif too


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> Where do u live ?
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


I only say near king edward ;-)

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

umair333 said:


> People go abroad for studies or some go to china for medicine and we people consider distances of Lahore so much why?
> Every college has a good transport system including AMDC, RLMC, CPMC & LMDC.....Sharif too


I love to go china and mom said that she will send me butttt my luck the plan again cancel :''''( why why why... 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> I only say near king edward ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> I only say near king edward ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Thot it was urdu bazaar? No?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Thot it was urdu bazaar? No?


King edward and urdu bazar both are near..... so tell me which private college is near to my resident..

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> King edward and urdu bazar both are near..... so tell me which private college is near to my resident..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Shalamar. Fmh, lmdc,
I also live near King Edward 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> I love to go china and mom said that she will send me butttt my luck the plan again cancel :''''( why why why...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


China's prob is that we have to take pmdc exam to get liscense and that exam is really difficuilt... 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

MedCat said:


> China's prob is that we have to take pmdc exam to get liscense and that exam is really difficuilt...
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Yes, its better to study in private institutes rather going to china.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> China's prob is that we have to take pmdc exam to get liscense and that exam is really difficuilt...
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Yeah i agree... i love japan too but its expensive alot... i m scared alott
.what was shalamar merit of mbbs and bds and is they taking test

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> But you still can apply admissions are open so hurry.


With 76% uhs which college i apply for mbbs

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> Shalamar. Fmh, lmdc,
> I also live near King Edward
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Really...  good so what i do

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

When lmdc merit list will be displayed?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> With 76% uhs which college i apply for mbbs
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Apply to CPMC and rashid latif their admissions are open yet I think but you need to hurry.

- - - Updated - - -



Maahi1 said:


> When lmdc merit list will be displayed?


According to their advertisement list of the students shortlisted for the interview will be available on 12th november.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Apply to CPMC and rashid latif their admissions are open yet I think but you need to hurry.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Rlmc admissions closed.
They arent inviting any more applications.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Yeah i agree... i love japan too but its expensive alot... i m scared alott
> .what was shalamar merit of mbbs and bds and is they taking test
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Their merit is quite high last year closed at 79 and don't what will happen this year as UHS merit going high, merit of private colleges will also increase. P.S That is my why I am assuming.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Rlmc admissions closed.
> They arent inviting any more applications.


Really I had no idea.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Rlmc admissions closed.
> They arent inviting any more applications.


Have they displayed their merit list?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Their merit is quite high last year closed at 79 and don't what will happen this year as UHS merit going high, merit of private colleges will also increase. P.S That is my why I am assuming.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Theyve asked for dues till 11 of the selected students and merit list comes out on 11 too.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Theyve asked for dues till 11 of the selected students and merit list comes out on 11 too.


They are asking for dues without even displaying the merit list that is LAME.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> They are asking for dues without even displaying the merit list that is LAME.


Think they rushed it too much..:/


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Think they rushed it too much..:/


Exactly


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Think they rushed it too much..:/


Rlmc was my top priority until iread its fee structure.I called them they said their last aggregate in 2012 was 68 percent.Their fee is like 8 lakh wtihout hostel.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Rlmc was my top priority until iread its fee structure.I called them they said their last aggregate in 2012 was 68 percent.Their fee is like 8 lakh wtihout hostel.


Yep first year is that.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

This thing happened about i think maybe a week after uhs i dont exactly recall.They were accepting applications from that time,you can imagine now.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

tamoor said:


> This thing happened about i think maybe a week after uhs i dont exactly recall.They were accepting applications from that time,you can imagine now.


They told me a few days after uhs that they would start accepting applications after the 2nd week of oct (rlmc) and i applied to fmh in the first week of oct and got my admit card by the second...

Imagine there..


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Apply to CPMC and rashid latif their admissions are open yet I think but you need to hurry.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Where is cpmc and rashid latif

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Where is cpmc and rashid latif
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Wayyy away from urdu bazaar...or KE.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Where is cpmc and rashid latif
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


20 kilometers from ferozpur road lol crypt is right.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Crypt said:


> They told me a few days after uhs that they would start accepting applications after the 2nd week of oct (rlmc) and i applied to fmh in the first week of oct and got my admit card by the second...
> 
> Imagine there..


Why such rush?Dude you surpass every sort of speedy person in my brain including flash.Did you run around the world in 6 seconds too?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Wayyy away from urdu bazaar...or KE.





adeel12 said:


> 20 kilometers from ferozpur road lol crypt is right.


Both of u... want to kill me :''''''( can i take my hame there.. whats cpmc fee and 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> 20 kilometers from ferozpur road lol crypt is right.


When i came to lahore to give fmh test i thaught i would go straight to cpmc office to force them to take my interview.I searched so hard for the college but somehow we kept coming back to where we started.We even met the same man again who gave us directions.Exhausted,we had to make a painful retreat.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

tamoor said:


> When i came to lahore to give fmh test i thaught i would go straight to cpmc office to force them to take my interview.I searched so hard for the college but somehow we kept coming back to where we started.We even met the same man again who gave us directions.Exhausted,we had to make a painful retreat.


Haawww..

U vr never gonna find rlmc phr to..


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

tamoor said:


> When i came to lahore to give fmh test i thaught i would go straight to cpmc office to force them to take my interview.I searched so hard for the college but somehow we kept coming back to where we started.We even met the same man again who gave us directions.Exhausted,we had to make a painful retreat.


Recognise the streets of Lahore, brah, the bestest best best best best best best best best city of Pakistan.

Did I ever tell you guys I came to back Lahore via Sarghoda after applying to Shareef on my 70cc motorbike.


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> Both of u... want to kill me :''''''( can i take my hame there.. whats cpmc fee and
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Lol tuition fee is 6 and don't know about the rest of the charges.

- - - Updated - - -



tamoor said:


> When i came to lahore to give fmh test i thaught i would go straight to cpmc office to force them to take my interview.I searched so hard for the college but somehow we kept coming back to where we started.We even met the same man again who gave us directions.Exhausted,we had to make a painful retreat.


Oh man I feel so sad for you but it is quite easy.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Is it reallyyy difficult to find how about the location is it urban or rural???

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Is it reallyyy difficult to find how about the location is it urban or rural???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Theyre way out of lahore.

Neither urban nor rural..
Middle of nowhere..

Although cpmc is in the housing scheme central park...somewhat urban...


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Theyre way out of lahore.
> 
> Neither urban nor rural..
> Middle of nowhere..
> ...


U mean to say 50 50 hahahahaha :-D :-D is there admission is open.. i got call from uol but i m waiting for fmh had ha kithay phassa deta ha :-X 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> U mean to say 50 50 hahahahaha :-D :-D is there admission is open.. i got call from uol but i m waiting for fmh had ha kithay phassa deta ha :-X
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Admission closed for rlmc.
And most probably for cpmc too (They had their seats filled back in oct).


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Admission closed for rlmc.
> And most probably for cpmc too (They had their seats filled back in oct).


Tomorrow is the last date for CPMC.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> U mean to say 50 50 hahahahaha :-D :-D is there admission is open.. i got call from uol but i m waiting for fmh had ha kithay phassa deta ha :-X
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


How much time you have to submit fee at UOL?
Isn't it too far :-D


----------



## amjad6218 (Jan 1, 2013)

Entry test Answer keys are online.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

amjad6218 said:


> Entry test Answer keys are online.


Which test answer keys ??? 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Tomorrow is the last date for CPMC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The day after Tomorrow is interview then they will tell.. and yeah it is also faaarrrrrrrrrrrr but it is on the main...

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> Tomorrow is the last date for CPMC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


How could they admit kids.. they should select after the last date 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys should i call fmh... is merit list is displayed or not

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

yes you should call


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

They are noy picking the phone.. what the

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butt2014 (Oct 14, 2013)

What will be expected closing merit of FMH?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> The day after Tomorrow is interview then they will tell.. and yeah it is also faaarrrrrrrrrrrr but it is on the main...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Yeah whatever suits you is best. 

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> How could they admit kids.. they should select after the last date
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


It is just business for them. They want to fill their tummies with bags of money.


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

Admission for MBBS & BDS 

For admission inquiries: [email protected]  
Successful candidates for MBBS and BDS will be informed via email and sms.


Did any one get email or sms?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Butt2014 said:


> What will be expected closing merit of FMH?


It would be around 76 or 77 I guess.

- - - Updated - - -



dany0boy said:


> Admission for MBBS & BDS
> 
> For admission inquiries: [email protected]
> Successful candidates for MBBS and BDS will be informed via email and sms.
> ...


Nope not yet do you know anyone who's been called?

- - - Updated - - -



dany0boy said:


> Admission for MBBS & BDS
> 
> For admission inquiries: [email protected]
> Successful candidates for MBBS and BDS will be informed via email and sms.
> ...


Nope not yet do you know anyone who's been called?


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> It would be around 76 or 77 I guess.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



nop


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

No me too didnt recieve any mail or call from fmh :/


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Maahi1 said:


> No me too didnt recieve any mail or call from fmh :/


They will call us in a few days.


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

adeel12 said:


> They will call us in a few days.


hmmm i think so


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

They even not pick up the phone i call them thousand time and are they not showing us our agregate after test that not fair

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

saske khan said:


> They even not pick up the phone i call them thousand time and are they not showing us our agregate after test that not fair
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I got the call and I am going for FMH.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

adeel12 said:


> I got the call and I am going for FMH.


How much time have they given you to submit the fee?


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

I got accepted to fmh too. But I'm going for CMH. Anybody else done that?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Tomorrow 3 pm.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

adeel12 wat is ur aggregate?


----------



## adeel12 (Nov 19, 2012)

medcrazy said:


> adeel12 wat is ur aggregate?


83.34 % whats yours?


----------

